# Hi from Scotland



## Clare Macaulay Art (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, this is my first visit to this page and the forum. I have a *FACEBOOK PAGE* - *Clare Macaulay Art* with most of my recent paintings on it. Please have a look and 'like' or share with your friends.

I have joined here to listen to other watercolour artists tips and techniques. There seems to be no end to the learning process with watercolours!!

Clare xx


----------



## Mrs Roth (Dec 16, 2014)

Hi Clare,

I have recently started with watercolours after using acrylics for over 10 years and struggling with them too. I hop you have found it easier since your post x

Claire


----------

